# Drop Out of College Before It Starts?



## Lithus the Forsaken Angel (May 5, 2015)

So.... I enrolled at a community college, as you probably know if you browse the forums daily, but it's causing me to lose a lot of sleep and it's making me depressed and suicidal.

I thought my therapy was working, but I see now that I was sorely mistaken, and I've already used $600 in student loans to buy books that I can't return even though they haven't been touched, so even if I were to withdraw right now I'd still have to pay back that much, with money I don't have.

I think withdrawing is the smart choice here, I can always tough out a ****ty job for a few months to pay back that, but if I go for a few semesters and can't make it through to a degree, then I'm stuck with even more debt and will be stuck trying to pay off loans with a ****ty McDonalds part-time job or something. 

And of course, I live smack-dab in the middle of nowhere, where there is no possible way to make a living but to get a degree and move out with a good salary. So, I'm ****ed, basically.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Drop out now before it's too late... look at my post for the reason why


----------



## nameless3903787489796 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lithus the Forsaken Angel said:


> So.... I enrolled at a community college, as you probably know if you browse the forums daily, but it's causing me to lose a lot of sleep and it's making me depressed and suicidal.
> 
> I thought my therapy was working, but I see now that I was sorely mistaken, and I've already used $600 in student loans to buy books that I can't return even though they haven't been touched, so even if I were to withdraw right now I'd still have to pay back that much, with money I don't have.
> 
> ...


My advice for your situation is....Drop out immediately!

The pros actually outweigh the cons when it comes to dropping out. 
No point getting yourself into debts when there is a high chance that your social anxiety might result you in dropping out of school one day. 
Moreover, your main reason for going to college is to get a good career in future, but there is always other alternatives, you can always go the self-employment route.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I would say go to school. Have you thought through with a decent plan of what you're gonna do if you drop out? So your best option here is to go through one year of community college. Take this time to explore interests and see what you like. You don't have to settle for a major now, so wander off a little bit. Remember debt is that big of a deal right now. They can be repaid later. During your first year of community college, think about transferring to a 4 year university and plan to get a degree there. This is a straightforward path. Not going to college means you don't know what to do with your life. So the 4 year degree plan gives you a lot of time to work towards what career path you wanna do.

Also it's not official but generally the trend is that the more "prestigious" university you go to means a cheaper cost and smaller loans. Typically these universities have a lot more funding and are able to pay more of each student's tuition. That's why you see more kids who get full rides at Harvard than a state university for example.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd say drop out if you're not interested in the course, but idk. Ultimately it's your decision. You can at least try selling your books on Amazon or Ebay if you do choose to not go.


----------

